

Helpers for testing Backbone.js apps using Jasmine and Sinon.js - prateekdayal
http://devblog.supportbee.com/2012/02/10/helpers-for-testing-backbone-js-apps-using-jasmine-and-sinon-js/

======
cicloid
For some reason, the coffeescript examples don't look too idiomatic for me.

~~~
prateekdayal
Can you point out a specific example? Thanks!

